# Before and after pics useing gh/peptides anyone? (post pics)



## k4rr (May 11, 2011)

I want to see some actual results.

Any pics????????????


----------



## k4rr (May 13, 2011)

nobody....


----------



## keith1569 (May 13, 2011)

i woudlnt think many people would just do a cycle or gh or peps only.


----------



## Gfy55 (May 13, 2011)

I have a before pic in another thread. I'm doing GHRP-6 for PCT mainly to keep the weight up. But I'm posting an after picture in 2 weeks just to show that I kept size.


----------



## TooOld (May 16, 2011)

Nobody replies because anyone that gets jacked on peptides is lying. Peptides don't work that way.


----------



## k4rr (May 17, 2011)

TooOld said:


> Nobody replies because anyone that gets jacked on peptides is lying. Peptides don't work that way.




Thats what I was thinking


----------

